# clown help



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok so since im gonna do a clown house kinda thing for my haunt i am looking for clown costumes for props and problem is alot are just expensive you know so i had an idea of making one and what i came up with is using some overalls and like a striped shirt maybe and kinda paint dots or somethinf on the ants to look more like a clown but im not sure what do you guys think and if any ideas or tips you have can be helpful thx


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

From what Ive seen clowns can be dressed up just about anyway you like, your overall idea sounds great maybe even add a silly hat (kind of reminds me of a rodeo clown) I think so long as you have the traditional clown face and hair your good....you could use scrubs, painters uniform covered in different colored paint, shorts/dress with striped multi colored leggings or socks...go to goodwill and get really large clothes and try to attatch a small hoola hoop inside the waist....theirs all kinds of stuff...Just remember if it makes you giggle chances are it will make someone else too. Good Luck cant wait to see pics


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i did this one so far


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it...very creepy


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avTfGlD_SLY

The body is made from pvc pipe. (pvc is really inexpensive).
I made the neck from a empty powdered coffee creamer jar, great stuff foam insulation and a little red paint.
For the head you could use a rubber clown mask over a styrofoam head.
I think this would look cool sitting in a chair without pneumatics.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The Dollar Tree sells clown accessories like bow ties and neck ties, giant glasses, squirting flowers, etc. One year I made a quick clown costume from a colorful stripped shirt, yellow gloves and my husband's black chef pants. The pants were baggy and I added white polka dots all over them with white shoe polish - the applicator had a round sponge, perfect for circles. Another year I was a jester and stapled a deck of cards to a red union suit (one-piece underwear with the flap in the back).

I agree with pumpkinpie, Goodwill, thrift shops and garage sales are your best bet for cheap clothing. You could always make a Hobo clown pretty cheap too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Personally I think clowns are scariest when they're not dressed as a stereotypical clown or with something little that's just a little different, like the happy clown face but with shark teeth, black eyes just all pupil, differently shaped pupils or eyes, or something else that's just "off."

Actually, clowns that aren't scary looking are the scariest to me. 

**can'tsleepclownwilleatme**


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Personally I think clowns are scariest when they're not dressed as a stereotypical clown or with something little that's just a little different, like the happy clown face but with shark teeth, black eyes just all pupil, differently shaped pupils or eyes, or something else that's just "off."
> 
> Actually, clowns that aren't scary looking are the scariest to me.
> 
> **can'tsleepclownwilleatme**


Good points to keep in mind, bawahahaha.


----------



## crobin (Jun 14, 2012)

creeperguardian said:


> i did this one so far


That's awesome, perfect creepy halloween clown!

I agree with a couple of other posters here, you can get a great clown outfit with just a few bits and bobs lying around - overalls, bright waistcoats, whatever! If you need to buy a couple of extras, face paint and a red nose should finish it off - maybe an afro wig too, if that's the look we're going for. Check out our cheap clown stuff and contact me about discounts, I might be able to sort something out. http://fancydresspartyideas.co.uk/collections/clown


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

For my clown costume my mask Was Fonzo The Clown. I wore a green dress shirt and a pair of suspenders and black pants. And ran at people with a chian saw. I got the idea for the bowtie on the mask.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Kind of along the same lines... I plan on acting as a clown in the Haunt I work at. Do you all recommend prosthetics and makeup? or do you recommend a mask?
I know the prosthetics are more realistic but it seems that the mask would be a little easier.

What do you recommend? Pros and cons of either solution?


----------



## crobin (Jun 14, 2012)

Xfireboyx said:


> Kind of along the same lines... I plan on acting as a clown in the Haunt I work at. Do you all recommend prosthetics and makeup? or do you recommend a mask?
> I know the prosthetics are more realistic but it seems that the mask would be a little easier.
> 
> What do you recommend? Pros and cons of either solution?


I really like the freaky masks they do that are see-through but with details like eyebrows/lipstick etc. They make you look a lot scarier than an opaque masque, as it sort of still looks like you!


----------

